# He will wait me



## Junglecat1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wondered if any of you ladies have heard of an Egyptian man saying this. I have some things to sort in the UK due to relationship breakdown. So whilst on holiday met a lovely man which wan very unexpected. Chemistry certainly and we discussed where we are in our lives at present. He has said he has a good job an wants to look after me and all our children. Nothing intimate has happened between us and I have been home 6 days an he's not been in touch. So I am confused! What does he will wait me mean? 

Help appreciated.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I think we have all heard this before and sad to say quite frequently, Egyptian men can be very charming. They make the woman feel special and loved for a while. Usually it ends up with the woman sending him money for various reasons, like no phone/internet credit so can't call you, needing money for ill family members, family weddings etc.
He will propose and marry but of course he will have his other wife back in the village with his children, and she will often agree to this for the money the foreign woman brings in. 

Not every man is like this, but be aware that most are, a respectable man would not have been so forward about wanting to look after you and you children after only a few days of friendship.

I would put this down to a holiday where you met a lovely man and no more.


----------



## Smart Force (Oct 24, 2013)

western ladies don't understand our culture yet, that's the problem, in fact our own culture intimate relationship comes after marriage not before it, but not all people now practice those traditions, but if he loves you and he didn't try touch you yet while he has a full chance; it means he is keeping his principles and rules in mind, also i agree with (Helen Ellis) many men are very bad and abuses foreign ladies, and you must protect yourself from that
simply ask him to treat you just like the Egyptian wife especially in financial things 
1- ask for Mahr (which is a money the groom gives to his bride as a gift to buy her needs before marriage )
2- gold (it's important at least ask him for a golden ring)
3- a place to live in (must be good)
4- the furniture is shared between the couple (means both pay for it)
5- also sometimes the bride family demand some extra rules just like some extra conditions in case of the marriage couldn't have success 
6- don't forget to make it a legal marriage not (Orfi)


if he said yes for all that then he may not have the intention of abusing you or asking you for money later

one last thing don't be in rush, mean take your time before taking any decision, see if he is completely your man


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/152090-love-blind.html We have this "stickie" as its such a common problem

Jo xxx


----------

